
Show HN: Payment Gateway Calculator - iam_natagon
https://founderhacker.com/payment-gateway
======
erikig
Thanks, this is pretty nice. Why not put the results in a table so it is easy
to compare?

------
iam_natagon
Hi, my name is Natagon. I build this calculator to help someone to calculate
their fee when using a payment gateway.

I will update payment gateway data in the future, Feel free to share it with
your friends. Thanks

------
thedangler
Hey, Can you add my payment gateway to this?

------
muggles0812
Useful service:)

